# Average White Widow Flowering Time



## shinedog (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a few White Widow plants that just finished up their 7th week of flowering. I ordered the seeds from Attitude, but to be honest I can't remember the breeder. So, I can't really reference that. 

I'm noticing a nice change in color on the hairs starting to turn an auburn hue. This is my first grow so I'm somewhat unfamiliar flowering times and when to harvest. I know I still have to check color and triches, but does anyone have an average flowering time on widow?

Am I looking at a minimum of 9 weeks? Should I start thinking about flushing now in my 8th week? 

I'm just not really sure where I am with this. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Boneman (Jul 15, 2009)

Start looking at 9 weeks but be prepared to go a bit furthur.


----------



## Atarijedi (Jul 15, 2009)

All the seed banks I have been to have said White Widow has a flowering time of 8 to 9 weeks.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jul 15, 2009)

9-11 weeks


----------



## shinedog (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## hollysmoke (Jul 15, 2009)

anyone know about how long for couch lock and early girl


----------



## Los Ganjales (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm cutting my White Widow down tomorrow... it was a freak plant that started as a clone in February. It appears to get mostly orange hairs when its done (more so than your average plant) so it sounds like you're getting there with the "amber hue". However I had a really long wait for this one, so whoever said 9 to 11 weeks is probably more correct. The nugs will really fill out while its doing that amber thing, and then eventually just slow down and get a bit more amber... then you'll notice the plant isn't making much more progress... thats when i cut it.


----------



## BlackHit (Jul 16, 2009)

WW is one of my favorites, be sure to post some pics when you get them cut please


----------



## shinedog (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, I'm about to roll over into my 12th week now. I'm a little concerned only because it's just not changing colors like I had hoped. I think I'm going to watch it another week and see what happens.


----------



## superdave5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Its very common for white widow to go 11 weeks, but 12 is a bit more uncommon. Id get a scope and check those trichs. Look for a lollypop that has a smoky tint and harvest when 70-80% have that look. I dont know what the proper word is for this, but even when you harvest and dry your bud is still alive. So if you harvest at 80% amber trichs than your herb should be perfect by the time its done drying and curing.


----------



## hollysmoke (Aug 24, 2009)

i tell ya this couch lock ive got fully flowered in 70 days that seems prtty nice lwhat do ya think i feel really lhigh of it


----------



## mikeanderson89e (Aug 10, 2012)

Somewhat old thread, but anyway. I have 8 beauty WW ladies on the go. They are Day56 today. All are f=ready to go, beautiful huge colas (sorry no pics) with milky trichs and covered in red hairs. So, my experience (5th White Widow only grow) is that WW flowering time is indeed between 8-9 weeks. If I left my plants to 11 they would be well past their prime. Again, just my experience, best of luck to all.


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Oct 22, 2012)

mikeanderson89e said:


> Somewhat old thread, but anyway. I have 8 beauty WW ladies on the go. They are Day56 today. All are f=ready to go, beautiful huge colas (sorry no pics) with milky trichs and covered in red hairs. So, my experience (5th White Widow only grow) is that WW flowering time is indeed between 8-9 weeks. If I left my plants to 11 they would be well past their prime. Again, just my experience, best of luck to all.


Have a nice white widow, 6 weeks in flowering. Thx for sharing your info.


----------



## SpectatorFernFirm (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be 45 in the morning  but I feel like she's about ready! I can't imagine it going past 9 weeks. I've noticed or at least it seems as if my little girl is getting lighter in weight. Is that normal or am I just making shit up in my head here??? It also seems as if my buds SHRUNK!!! That explains the weight change but does anyone know why they would shrink? I'm super confused! Any ideas would be awesome!


----------



## DHouge (Aug 29, 2015)

My White Widow turned out perfect at fifty-three days


----------



## billymad (Mar 3, 2016)

Atarijedi said:


> All the seed banks I have been to have said White Widow has a flowering time of 8 to 9 weeks.


If u get them,from ILgm its 8 weeks


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Mar 5, 2016)

billymad said:


> If u get them,from ILgm its 8 weeks


I imagine the dude has harvested by now if not something has gone terribly wrong. 

But yeah 8 weeks my ass breeders are full of shit if it's real Widow 9-11 is average not many plants are done in 8 weeks no matter what the breeders tell you.


----------



## TJ baba (Mar 23, 2016)

My experience around day 65 earliest but more like day 75 or 85


----------



## Steve Man (Mar 29, 2016)

Breeders have also been growing for a large portion of their life. Growing has been almost perfected and they are probably using only the top products with c02 you know the works. Imo go get a 40x loupe or a usb cam that you can check the trics on like a molecular level or some shit. Also cool chart


----------



## SnotNazi (Dec 1, 2016)

Mines 53 days old today and looking close to done. Still have white hairs popping out the top of colas so probably 10 days or so.


----------



## chchhazed (Dec 2, 2016)

I run ww x with big bud , from seed it was very quick flowering time , around 7/8 weeks but the clones from the mother took longer , probably 9 / 10 weeks flowerin time .... Guess there's lots of variables with all strains, I don't even count days anymore , when there done there done


----------



## Driftwoodturning (Jan 10, 2018)

Day 39, burned her bit last feeding. Happy frog, plastic bucket, big bloom and tiger bloom. Only second grow, lots to learn. Oh Vero 29’s, 3 3500k 2 4000k. My buds seem abit small from my research. First ww grow, second grow total. Yes, I know it’s an old thread.


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2018)

Are you using phosphoric acid for pH down?


----------

